# Recommend a Beethoven Violin Concerto recording?



## Meaghan

We've been working on the first movement of the Beethoven Violin Concerto in one of my orchestras and I've fallen in love with it, but don't have a recording! Is there one you love? Are there any I should avoid? (I'd also be interested in knowing _why._)

Thanks


----------



## Edward Elgar

This is the recording I have and it's really good.


----------



## Delicious Manager

The recording by Isaac Stern with the New York Phil and Bernstein is also very good.


----------



## haydnfan

I like Perlman/Giulini


----------



## Guest

Personally, I like both the Schneiderhan/Jochum recording listed above, or the Heifetz/Munch recording. I have a personal preference for Heifetz, but I think they are both fine recordings.


----------



## Nix

I'm particularly fond of the Vadim Repin and the Vienna Phil recording. An underrated violinist, this CD has it all- technically flawless, musical, and top notch sound quality. Also comes with an excellent Kreutzer Sonata accompanied by Argerich.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Beethoven's Violin Concerto is one of those key canonical works that must be heard in more than one performance. I have the following:










Heifitz simply must be heard... but I would have him as my sole recording if only because of the age of the recording.










I might say the same of Menuhin/Furtwangler as Heifitz/Munch.










Schneiderhan brought a marvelous Romantic Viennese tone to Beethoven in one of those recordings that is truly special.










Mutter may be the greatest living violinist... OK...Perlman is still kicking... but everything this woman touches is sheer magic. At less than $10 through an Amazon secondary dealer you can get the Beethoven concerto and the Triple Concerto (with Yo-Yo Ma and Herbert von Karajan).










The most recent brilliant, if controversial, recording is that of Patricia Kopachinskaja with Philippe Herreweghe. The performance here is HIP (Historically Informed Performance) with the opening Allegro played as as Allegro and the closing Rondo Allegro avoiding the common trudging dance. The controversy of this recording owed less to Kopachinskaja's playing (quite beautiful) the speed of her approach (Heifitz played the work at an even more blistering speed) or her HIP technique and more to her deviation from the printed score and use of various ornamentation found in various written manuscripts as well as her use of a cadenza transcribed back from Beethoven's own transcription of the violin concerto into a piano concerto which required overdubbing a second violin voice at places where the polyphonic score of Beethoven's cadenza for piano was an impossibility for the solo violin. The resulting disc is stunning... but not the "usual" Beethoven violin concerto.


----------



## Llyranor

This is my favorite work by Beethoven (by far!).

I have 4 recordings - including Mutter, Oistrakh, Haendel - but my absolute favorite is Szeryng's. Such wonderful playing. Highly recommended!


----------



## Delicious Manager

I couldn't stomach Heiftetz - no soul, just notes.

Another great recording of this work I have remembered is that by Leonid Kogan and the Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Kyrill Kondrashin.


----------



## jurianbai

Janine Jansen done it nicely in a CD + Britten VC:


----------



## tahnak

1. Pinchas Zukerman/Los Angeles/Zubin Mehta
2. Itzhak Perlman/Israel Philharmonic/Zubin Mehta
3.Christian Ferras/Berlin Philharmonic/Herbert Von Karajan
4. Yehudi Menuhin/Philharmonia/Rudolf Kempe.


----------



## hespdelk

I make no claims as to what is the greatest recording of this concerto, but would just like to point out this version that may not get mentioned very often in these discussions. I've become quite fond of it and find myself coming back to it more often than to any other. A lovely warm rendition of both the concerto and the two romances.


----------



## Conor71

I have Chung, Perlman and Heifetz for the Beethoven VC - all very good!.
My favourite recording is probably the Heifetz .


----------



## Guest

I might also point out this recording by Suk on Supraphon. While it is not my favorite, I do find myself pulling it out from time to time. Not a bad recording at all.








Oh, and StLuke -
I picked up the Herreweghe recording, out of curiosity, and at first listen find myself enjoying it. Not saying it will knock Heifetz out of my top spot, but I do enjoy every now and then some HIP Beethoven. And I am a huge Herreweghe fan.


----------



## Meaghan

Thanks for all the recommendations, folks!


----------



## Vaneyes

For old times sake, Grumiaux/Davis. Overall, Mutter/Karajan.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Oh, and StLuke -
I picked up the Herreweghe recording, out of curiosity, and at first listen find myself enjoying it. Not saying it will knock Heifetz out of my top spot, but I do enjoy every now and then some HIP Beethoven. And I am a huge Herreweghe fan.

Yes... I quite like Herreweghe myself. I have a great majority of his Bach recordings, his Faure Requiem, the Beethoven, and quite a few others.


----------



## Llyranor

One of the reasons why I love Szeryng's version so much is how clear (pure?) the tone of his violin is. I'm not good at describing music, so I'll let the music itself do the talking.

Here's the best I could find on youtube, though the sound quality isn't the greatest:





My favorite part of the 1st movement goes from about 5:30 to around 9:20. Such wonderful playing.





The clarity of his playing really brings out the beauty of the slow 2nd movement. A good example is 4:30 onward (... until the end of the movement, actually!).





For the 3rd movement, 3:25 to 5:15 is just sublime!


----------



## 1648

Wolfsthal/Gurlitt & Huberman/Szell.


----------



## Guest

Llyranor said:


> One of the reasons why I love Szeryng's version so much is how clear (pure?) the tone of his violin is. I'm not good at describing music, so I'll let the music itself do the talking.
> 
> Here's the best I could find on youtube, though the sound quality isn't the greatest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite part of the 1st movement goes from about 5:30 to around 9:20. Such wonderful playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clarity of his playing really brings out the beauty of the slow 2nd movement. A good example is 4:30 onward (... until the end of the movement, actually!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the 3rd movement, 3:25 to 5:15 is just sublime!


I have to say, although I love the sound of the more modern recordings, these old school performances still get me everytime. Wonderful. Even with the poorer sound quality, you can still hear the violin sing, especially in the higher notes.


----------



## beethovenian

Check out my avatar... Isabelle Faust's recording of it on harmonia mundi.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Fritz Kreisler with Staatskapelle Berlin / Leo Blech / 1926 / EMI
also with London Philharmonic Orchestra / Sir John Barbirolli / 1936 / EMI 
Both are fabulous and the best I've heard except the Cadenza which I enjoy Joachim's much more ...

David Oistrakh / French National Radio Orchestra / André Cluytens / 1958 / EMI
there are more recordings of the concerto by the Oistrakh, I don't have them and so can not recommend them as the best but these are Oistrakh, too ! 
with Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra / Hermann Abendroth / 1950 / Idi 
with Italian Radio Symphony Orchestra Milan / Vittorio Gui / 1960 / Idi
and one with the Stockholm Philharmonic I think ... 

Anne Sofie Mutter / Berliner Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan / Dg


----------



## annie

my favorite is schneiderhan/jochum, second favorite is perlman/giulini. these days the more i listen to repin/muti the more i like it


----------



## itywltmt

annie said:


> my favorite is schneiderhan/jochum, second favorite is perlman/giulini. these days the more i listen to repin/muti the more i like it


I have the Schneiderhan recording as well. My favourite however is a more obscure choice: Christian Ferras, Karl Bohm and the Berlin Phil. Pls read my blog pn it - with link to the performance:
http://itywltmt.blogspot.com/2011/04/podcast-4-digital-vinyl.html


----------



## kg4fxg

Some wonderful recommendations, I am a little partial to Hilary Hahn but they are all good. Thanks for pointing some more choices my way.
Bill


----------



## kv466

Mine is on a disc called 'World Greatest Violin Concertos' and is by Joseph Silverstein and The Utah Symphony; can't remember who was conducting but I am a big js fan and he does not disappoint here...my favorite I've heard


----------



## itywltmt

kv466 said:


> Mine is on a disc called 'World Greatest Violin Concertos' and is by Joseph Silverstein and The Utah Symphony; can't remember who was conducting but I am a big js fan and he does not disappoint here...my favorite I've heard


My guess would be JS is conducting, as he was their conductor for years. He did a soloist/conductor gig of the same concerto with the (now defunct) Orchestre des Jeunes du Quebec when he was still concertmaster in Boston.


----------



## tahnak

Christian Ferras
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan

Pinchas Zukerman
Los Angesles Philharmonic
Zubin Mehta


----------



## fuwen

http://www.fuwen.net/index.php/home...ncerto/17-the-great-beethoven-violin-concerto

http://www.fuwen.net/index.php/home/classical-music/beethoven-s-cadenza

http://www.fuwen.net/index.php/home/classical-music/the-perfect-accompaniment

http://www.fuwen.net/index.php/home/classical-music/drum-beats-beethoven


----------



## DavidA

In this concerto it is important that the soloist and conductor remember that the composer's marking for the first movement is 'Allegro non troppo' and not 'Andante'. There has been an over-reverant slow approach which kills the drama in the music. I remember the one with Suk / Boult which was deathly. Also Vengerov / Rostropovich which is even more deathly.

The first one I bought was Heifetz / Munch and that remains my favourite although Heifetz also recorded the work with Toscanini but the recording is poor. The best transfer is on Naxos.
Other recordings I have are by:
Faust - superb in the Heifetz tradition
Zehetmeir / Bruggen - HIP performance
Menuhin / Furtwangler - very different but great performance
Kennedy - Nige brings it off but the pace is slow
Kremer - great performance but simply awful cadenza with piano.
Schneiderhan - lovely performance
Repin / Muti - too slow in first movement but some lovely playing. And coupled with Kreutzer with Argerich


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Arthur Grumiaux and the New Philharmonia Orch.conducted by Alceo Galliera is the best I've ever heard, similar to the lovely version by Schneiderhan (rightly) mentioned above but with just a touch more purity of sound from the soloist in places and Galliera leading a fabulous orchestral accompaniment.


----------



## Mal

Another vote here for schneiderhan/jochum. It won a Penguin rosette, and I think it deserved it. Also comes with a superb version of Mozart's fifth violin concerto, up there with Grumiaux's account.


----------



## Heliogabo

I think no one has mentioned Mulova/Gardiner recording. Simply love it. A truly great recording.


----------



## Pugg

I've alway love the Jascha Heifetz/ Charles Munch and the Kyung Wha Chung/ Kirill Kondrashin recordings.
Closely followed by Perlman.


----------



## fluteman

One big plus for this one is that Bell plays very good cadenzas that he wrote himself. He even plays his own cadenzas in the Mendelssohn concerto, which is unusual, since unlike Beethoven, Mendelssohn wrote his own.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

My favorites are: Grumiaux/Van Beinum/Amsterdam Concertgebouw (mono only) on Epic lp, Krebbers/Haitink/Concertgebouw on Philips lp and Stern/Bernstein/New York Philharmonic on Columbia lp.


----------



## Taplow

Nix said:


> I'm particularly fond of the Vadim Repin and the Vienna Phil recording. An underrated violinist, this CD has it all- technically flawless, musical, and top notch sound quality. Also comes with an excellent Kreutzer Sonata accompanied by Argerich.


I don't think Vadim Repin is underrated at all ... at least not in my house!  I never really understood the Brahms violin concerto until I heard him play it (Chailly, Gewandhaus, DG: 0289 477 7470 9).


----------



## Taplow

My vote also goes for the Schneiderhan, but I'm going to listen to the Grumiaux based on the recommendation above.


----------



## Judith

fluteman said:


> View attachment 97310
> 
> 
> One big plus for this one is that Bell plays very good cadenzas that he wrote himself. He even plays his own cadenzas in the Mendelssohn concerto, which is unusual, since unlike Beethoven, Mendelssohn wrote his own.


Love that album and anything else of Joshua's. Think everyone on TC will be groaning lol as they all know how much I love him!


----------



## fluteman

Taplow said:


> I don't think Vadim Repin is underrated at all ... at least not in my house!  I never really understood the Brahms violin concerto until I heard him play it (Chailly, Gewandhaus, DG: 0289 477 7470 9).


I heard Repin do the Brahms concerto in person with Michael Tilson Thomas and the SFSO. A memorable evening.


----------



## Merl

Judith said:


> Love that album and anything else of Joshua's. Think everyone on TC will be groaning lol as they all know how much I love him!


Tbh, it's a great account. No groaning from me, Judith!


----------



## Merl

This is my current fave......


----------



## jegreenwood

haydnfan said:


> I like Perlman/Giulini


I'm pretty sure that was the second classical CD released by EMI (CDC 7 47002 2). CDC 7 47001 2 was Previn conducting Debussy. I have both original issues.


----------



## hpowders

fluteman said:


> I heard Repin do the Brahms concerto in person with Michael Tilson Thomas and the SFSO. A memorable evening.


I heard him do the Beethoven Violin Concerto "live" at a Mostly Mozart Festival Concert in NYC. He's good. No doubt about that!


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

I highly recommend this beautiful 1934 rendition from Huberman, for me one of the greatest interpretations ever alongside Kreisler/Blech and the Busch brothers.

It was just rereleased and remastered along with one of the all time great Beethoven recordings - Huberman/Friedman's Kreutzer sonata.


----------



## wkasimer

Brahmsianhorn said:


> I highly recommend this beautiful 1934 rendition from Huberman, for me one of the greatest interpretations ever alongside Kreisler/Blech and the Busch brothers.
> 
> It was just rereleased and remastered along with one of the all time great Beethoven recordings - Huberman/Friedman's Kreutzer sonata.


It's a great recording indeed. Does the new Warner sound substantially better previous incarnations? I've been listening to the Naxos Historical issue, which sounds OK.


----------



## Xaltotun

I really like Menuhin/Furtwängler, a very spiritual performance.


----------



## nobleturtle

Hahn's recording with Zinman/Baltimore has always been my favorite.


----------



## Ras

My favorites on modern instruments:

*- Anne-Sophie Mutter with Kurt Masur and the New York Philharmonic. on DGG. 
- Janine Jansen with Paavo Jarvi on Decca.*

On period instruments my favorite is:

*- Vera Beths with Tafelmusik conducted by Bruno Weil on Sony*.

I actually had a problem liking Beethoven's violin concerto before I heard those recordings. I still don't love it as much as I love the piano concertos.


----------



## Flavius

Hi, 'Ras' with a Danish accent. Glad to see you're posting here. My favorite recording of the Beethoven concerto is by Henryk Szeryng with Klemperer and the Philharmonia Orch., which includes the Bach 'Chaconne'. The Huberman is impressive, but his cadenzas annoy me and seem inappropriate. Schneiderhan with Jochum has insight, and I especially admire Ughi with Sawallisch (Ughi's Bach is of course ranks with the greatest, along with Szeryng and Grumiaux). Have you heard Szeryng's Beethoven violin sonatas?


----------



## wkasimer

The Vera Beths recording is one of my favorites, too. When I first heard it, it gave me a complete new view and appreciation of the work.


----------



## KenOC

One that absolutely deserves a listen is Patricia Kopatchinskaja's with Philippe Herreweghe. She plays the concerto like it might have been heard at a concert in the 1800s - great interpretive freedom and little embellishments and improvisations throughout. That sort of thing is seldom encountered these days, but here it works very well!

My top "standard" version is Janine Jansen's.


----------



## bharbeke

Here are my favorites so far:

Perlman/Giulini/Philharmonia Orchestra
Faust/Belohlavek/Prague Philharmonia
Schneiderhan/Jochum/Berlin Philharmonic
Repin/Muti/Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

For those interested in great interpretations of the past in addition to Huberman/Szell, I recommend the following:
(Kreisler/Blech is my desert island choice)


----------



## GraemeG

Perlman/Giulini is very good. Bought on release! I've since acquired Heifetz/Munch, Vengerov, Oistrakh/Cluytens, Schneiderhan, Mutter/Masur, Hahn/Zinman, Batiashvili and an old Furtwangler wartime recodring with BPO leader Rohr (but haven't heard it yet!). No-one's better than Perlman.
There was also an old recording from Kyung-wha Chung back in the 80s that I was very fond of too.
Graeme


----------



## KenOC

Historical note: The premiere in late 1806 was not considered a success, and there is no record of it being publicly performed again (though it might have been). “The work was revived in 1844, well after Beethoven's death, with a performance by the then 12-year-old violinist Joseph Joachim with the orchestra of the London Philharmonic Society conducted by Felix Mendelssohn.”

The rest is history.


----------



## Ras

Flavius said:


> Hi, 'Ras' with a Danish accent. Glad to see you're posting here. My favorite recording of the Beethoven concerto is by Henryk Szeryng with Klemperer and the Philharmonia Orch., which includes the Bach 'Chaconne'. The Huberman is impressive, but his cadenzas annoy me and seem inappropriate. Schneiderhan with Jochum has insight, and I especially admire Ughi with Sawallisch (Ughi's Bach is of course ranks with the greatest, along with Szeryng and Grumiaux). Have you heard Szeryng's Beethoven violin sonatas?


Hello there Flavius - Happy to see you that you have also found your way to Talk Classical!

I haven't heard any of Szeryng's Beethoven recordings. I will try and see what I can find on Spotify. 
I'm afraid Huberman is too old for me - the sound usually puts me off on pre-stereo recordings - I know I'm missing out there... that's just too bad...
Scheiderhan - several posters mentioned this one (including you Flavius and bharbeke) so I will try it next time I'm in the mood for Beethoven's violin concerto.


----------



## Triplets

Oistrakh/Cluytens has always been my favorite. I also like Suk/Boult, although the cadenzas are a bit idiosyncratic


----------



## Ras

Yesterday I listened to a brand new recording from *Onyx* by *James Ehnes with Andrew Manze conducting the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra. 
* He plays the violin concerto, both of the Romances and the A major Rondo by Schubert (a piece I don't care about). 
It's a good recording, but somewhat "safe". 
I really like Beethoven's two Romances for violin and orchestra a lot.

*James Ehnes *also recorded two of *Beethoven's violin sonatas no. 6 and 9 - for Onyx*. Also brand new.


----------



## Ras

Brahmsianhorn said:


> For those interested in great interpretations of the past in addition to Huberman/Szell, I recommend the following:
> (Kreisler/Blech is my desert island choice)


So is that where the world first heard F. Kreisler's famous cadenza for Beethoven's concerto?


----------



## hpowders

One of the greatest recordings is with Zino Francescatti as soloist with Bruno Walter conducting the Columbia Symphony; arguably the greatest orchestral accompaniment ever provided on a recording of this music.


----------



## shadowdancer

I am pretty sure somewhere someone already pointed this out but it is always worth mentioning:
http://www.gidonkremer.net/uploads/Ludwig_UK-EN_FINAL_0.1.pdf

Great read about this subject.


----------



## Triplets

Ras said:


> So is that where the world first heard F. Kreisler's famous cadenza for Beethoven's concerto?


I have that Naxos reissue. Good sound quality for an 80 year old recording! It's a really gripping performance. I wonder whose cadenzas are used:tiphat:


----------



## Ras

Triplets said:


> I have that Naxos reissue. Good sound quality for an 80 year old recording! It's a really gripping performance. I wonder whose cadenzas are used:tiphat:


Took some effort, Triplets, but I think I guessed it


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Triplets said:


> Oistrakh/Cluytens has always been my favorite. I also like Suk/Boult, although the cadenzas are a bit idiosyncratic


Every recording I've heard with Oistrakh/Cluytens has been too bright sounding for me. I wish it wasn't so.


----------



## Taplow

I am just now listening to the Isaac Stern with Bernstein and the NYP:









I must say I find Bernstein's control of the orchestra to be a little scrappy. But the standout here is the sweet sound of Stern's violin. Clarity, poise, grace and colour. I'm curious to know which of his famous instruments he used on this recording.


----------



## Oortone

What can be said about the cadenzas for this concert?

I'm new to this piece and have just started to listen to the Jansen recording with Järvi and Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie which uses the Kreisler cadenza. Is this the oldest cadenza in use? I prefer cadenzas that are not trying to be modern or "special" but of course they must be interesting to listen to. The Kreisler is fine I believe.

Any other opinions?


----------



## gardibolt

I'm pretty sure Joachim's cadenzas are older than Kreisler's, and they show up on recordings now and then.

When I want a big Romantic sound, I go with Oistrakh.
For modern recordings I like Rachel Barton Pine's version.


----------



## Merl

This is a benchmark recording too.


----------



## Josquin13

Among historical recordings of Beethoven's Violin Concerto, those by Menuhin, Hubermann, Enesco, Szigeti, and Kreisler (with Blech & Barbirolli) are well regarded, and Flesch too (if you don't mind dreadful sound). However, my favorite historical recording is by Adolf Busch, with his brother Fritz conducting.






From the analogue era, Wolfgang Schneiderhan's DG recording (with Jochum) is another favorite; along with recordings by Josef Suk (with Boult), David Oistrakh (with Cluytens), and Arthur Grumiaux (with Van Beinum). Nathan Milstein's recording (with Steinberg) is good too.






From the digital era, I've most liked recordings by Uto Ughi (with Sawallisch), Salvatore Accardo (with Giulini, & to a lesser extent, his 1st recording with Masur), and on period instruments, Thomas Zehetmair (with Bruggen), and HIP on modern instruments, David Grimal (with Les Dissonances). Note that Grimal plays new cadenzas that were written for him by Brice Pauset, which may not be to all tastes... though, overall, I found the performance to be very refreshing & worthwhile (see YT clip below).


















Here's a masterful live performance by Ughi: who is one the finest violinists of our time, IMO.






One recording I'd avoid--Gidon Kremer, with the Academy of St. Martin's in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner conducting): unless the idea of hearing modern cadenzas composed by Alfred Schnittke in a style that wildly clashes with the classical era appeals to you. Regretably, this odd recording was the first time I had ever heard Beethoven's VC, and at the time, I thought my LP must be defective and tried to return it to the record store the next day. That should tell you something. Kremer's later recording with Harnoncourt is supposed to be better, but I've never heard it, nor do I know what cadenzas he uses.


----------



## Rogerx

Full conncert, LP rip from: Phillips 6599851
Recorderd: 1975
Herman Krebbers: violin
If I could only have one, it would be this one, but there are a lot of good / stunning others out there. .


----------



## KenOC

My two faves are both ladies. For a "standard" performance of the highest quality, Janine Jansen.










For a good old-fashioned "wild and wooly" concert version, with interjections and improvisations, Patricia Kopatchinskskaja.


----------



## gardibolt

Agree with Ken on the Jansen; it's terrific. 
I'm not familiar with the Kopatchinskskaja but it sounds interesting.


----------



## Morgan V

Jan Czerkow with Philharmonia Slavonica, conducted by Alberto Lizzio is my favorite. So many performances of this glorious music seem to be motivated by a desire to impress everyone by playing the piece way too fast. I love when a soloist and a conductor seem more interested in interpreting the score and playing the violin for the sheer pleasure of letting the notes and instruments sing. That's why I've probably listened to this particular recording (which I cannot find uninterrupted on YouTube) 100 times or more over the past 20 years or so.

I. Allegro 



II. Larghetto 



III. Rondo 




There is nothing flashy about it. Same cadenza Perlman and a lot of other soloists use, but Czerkow varies the tempo and pauses and emphasis so you can really enjoy the wonderful sounds of the strings.

Most of all, he plays the end of Rondo the more beautifully than anyone else I've heard - not to say most impressively (which is also nice, but not as compelling for me) - but more beautifully: the combination of interpretation and execution is the most transfixing. Crank this recording up to level 11 on a high-end car stereo, and you will forget you're in your body.

Closest to Czerkow/Lizzio for me would be Henryk Szeryng or Yehudi Mehuhin. Have not heard a few of these newer recordings.


----------



## Morgan V

Janine Janson's performance is fabulous. Sounds almost note-for-note identical to Czerkow/Lizzio, and her playing is wonderful.


----------



## Morgan V

... and I guess it'll likely sound like one of those Eddie Van Halen vs. Jimmy Page arguments, but as much as I love Itzhak Perlman's playing, I'd say Anne-Sophie Mutter's performance of this is definitely better than his. Wow, is she amazing.


----------



## Merl

This one is a cracker, too.


----------



## wkasimer

For something completely different, Zehetmair/Bruggen:


----------



## hpowders

One of the greatest performances ever of the Beethoven Violin Concerto is the one with Zino Franscescatti as soloist with Bruno Walter's incomparable accompaniment provided by the Columbia Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Byron

Historic recording pick: Menuhin, Furtwängler: Philharmonia Orchestra
HIP pick: Kopatchinskaja, Herreweghe: Orchestre des Champs-Elysées
Overall pick: Tetzlaff, Zinman: Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich


----------



## JAS

DaveM pointed out a CD of the Brahms concerto with multiple cadenzas as part of the presentation. Is there a similar CD for the Beethoven?


----------



## wkasimer

JAS said:


> DaveM pointed out a CD of the Brahms concerto with multiple cadenzas as part of the presentation. Is there a similar CD for the Beethoven?


Yes - recorded by Ruggiero Ricci, on the Biddulph label. OOP and expensive.


----------



## Joachim Raff

1st Choice:








2nd Choice:


----------



## fuwen

My views on the concerto....

http://fuwen.net/index.php/home/cla...ncerto/17-the-great-beethoven-violin-concerto


----------



## The3Bs

fuwen said:


> My views on the concerto....
> 
> http://fuwen.net/index.php/home/cla...ncerto/17-the-great-beethoven-violin-concerto


Thanks for sharing your views!!

Welcome to TalkClassical

I like the Zino Francescatti solo violin, Walter conducting Colombia Symphony Orchestra, cadenza by Kreisler that you mention but also others as there are various interpretations of this great concerto.

As mentioned above the Menuhin, Furtwängler: Philharmonia Orchestra is a harrowing performance due to circumstances... and do not dismiss Shumsky, or some of the new recordings from Tetzlaff, Hahn, Batiashvili just to mention a couple..


----------



## DavidA

wkasimer said:


> For something completely different, Zehetmair/Bruggen:
> 
> View attachment 107551


Yes I have this. It's pretty speedy and rough but might be more akin to how Clement played the first performance!


----------



## The3Bs

Joachim Raff said:


> 1st Choice:
> View attachment 131571
> 
> 
> 2nd Choice:
> View attachment 131570


I will have to give a try to your second choice... 
Naive is coming out with so many interesting CD's from a repertoire as well as from a sound quality point of view... whilst bringing to us a bunch of new artists to boot...


----------



## DavidA

Get an idea of Kopatchinskaja's performance - very fine indeed. I remember the days when Heifetz was criticised for being too swift because he played the first movement at Allegro ma non troppo as marked. How times change!


----------



## The3Bs

DavidA said:


> Get an idea of Kopatchinskaja's performance - very fine indeed. I remember the days when Heifetz was criticised for being too swift because he played the first movement at Allegro ma non troppo as marked. How times change!


Thanks for pointing this out... will jump to it after the Sibelius 5 and 7 I am listening from Colin Davis and the BSO.


----------



## DavidA

DavidA said:


> Get an idea of Kopatchinskaja's performance - very fine indeed. I remember the days when Heifetz was criticised for being too swift because he played the first movement at Allegro ma non troppo as marked. How times change!


Just listening to this. Where have you been all my life young lady? Fabulous playing! 

The standard of playing these days is astronomical!


----------



## The3Bs

Gave a listen to:
Patricia Kopatchinskaja
Philippe Herreweghe
hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra)

which I liked a lot and:
Thomas Zehetmair
Frans Brüggen
Orchestra Of The 18th Century

which I did not so much at least on first spin... 

Will have to still listen to the:
Kopatchinskaja
Herreweghe
Orchestre des Champs-Elysées

Not sure the Philippe Herreweghe and hr-Sinfonieorchester can be considered HIP...


----------



## Helgi

I haven't listened to many recordings for comparison, but I have (and love) the '47 Menuhin/Furtwängler on Testament.










Listening to Brüggen/Zehetmair at the moment - sounds lovely, if a little mellow. But I suppose most things will sound mellow next to a 1940s Furtwängler recording


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I like Perlman, Kopatchinskaja, and Oistrakh/Cluytens in stereo but Huberman/Szell and Mehuhin/Furtwangler are must-listens for the most profound interpretations. Not a fan of the Schneiderhan/Jochum, which sounds too cloying to me. The sweetness and lyricism is already in the score, it’s up to the performer to add drama and personality (though Heifetz’s detached approach goes too far IMO). If you’ve ever had a sweet tea from McDonald’s, you know what I mean - you need to add ice to the cup so that it doesn’t just taste like taking a swig of pure sugar! OK, that was a bad analogy. But you get what I mean.


----------



## The3Bs

Helgi said:


> I haven't listened to many recordings for comparison, but I have (and love) the '47 Menuhin/Furtwängler on Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Brüggen/Zehetmair at the moment - sounds lovely, if a little mellow. But I suppose most things will sound mellow next to a 1940s Furtwängler recording


I have this in some kind of bootleg CD... it brings tears to my eyes whenever I listen to it...


----------



## The3Bs

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I like Perlman, Kopatchinskaja, and Oistrakh/Cluytens in stereo but Huberman/Szell and Mehuhin/Furtwangler are must-listens for the most profound interpretations. Not a fan of the Schneiderhan/Jochum, which sounds too cloying to me. The sweetness and lyricism is already in the score, it's up to the performer to add drama and personality (though Heifetz's detached approach goes too far IMO). If you've ever had a sweet tea from McDonald's, you know what I mean - you need to add ice to the cup so that it doesn't just taste like taking a swig of pure sugar! OK, that was a bad analogy. But you get what I mean.


:tiphat: :lol:

Concur on your recommendations... I need to find if I still have my copy of the Huberman.. with so many moves I have not seen it for a while...


----------



## Helgi

The3Bs said:


> I have this in some kind of bootleg CD... it brings tears to my eyes whenever I listen to it...


Yes, it's beautiful. Just listened to it again on my way home from work. This and the Menuhin/Furtwängler Brahms VC from around the same time are some of my favourite recordings in general.


----------



## flamencosketches

I have and really enjoy the Perlman/Giulini/Philharmonia. It was my first but I don't see it being easily topped. I intend to check out a few more: Heifetz/Munch/Boston, Schneiderhan/Jochum/Berlin, & my interest is now piqued about the Kopatchinskaja/Herreweghe. I've also seen it live with David Coucheron, Robert Spano and the Atlanta Symphony (a few months ago) and enjoyed it but was not blown away by any means. The soloist focused on the sweet and lyrical side of the music without digging into it all that much.


----------



## Josquin13

Among today's violinists, Janine Jansen, Uto Ughi, & Salvatore Accardo (with Giulini) all play the concerto extremely well:

Jansen: with Paavo Jarvi, on Decca:













(The documentary film, "Janine": 



)

Ughi: with Wolfgang Sawallisch, on RCA: 




& Ughi live in concert:













Accardo: with Carla Maria Giulini, on Sony: 













& Accardo as conductor/violinist, on a Fone hybrid SACD (his 3rd recording of the concerto): 



Plus, Accardo's first recording with Kurt Masur in Leipzig, on Philips (& now remastered by Pentatone): https://www.amazon.com/Ludwig-van-Beethoven-Max-Bruch/dp/B01JTRQ1N4

Among older recordings, I'm partial to Schneiderhan/Jochum, Oistrakh/Cluytens, Suk/Boult, and Grumiaux/Beinum & Galliera, but not necessarily all in preference to the digital era recordings that I've listened above:

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Co...ethoven+violin&qid=1589498889&s=music&sr=1-10
https://www.amazon.com/Ludwig-Beeth...ethoven+violin&qid=1589498737&s=music&sr=1-13
https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Vi...eethoven+violin&qid=1589498956&s=music&sr=1-1
https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Vi...eethoven+violin&qid=1589498651&s=music&sr=1-8


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> I will have to give a try to your second choice...
> Naive is coming out with so many interesting CD's from a repertoire as well as from a sound quality point of view... whilst bringing to us a bunch of new artists to boot...


I love this recording. She absolutely burns it up.


----------

